# Just been neutered



## Iolo (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone

Iolo has just been neutered and I'd love to know what other people's experiences are/have been on this one.

Initially I wanted to keep him intact and had ideas of breeding from him as he his sooooo lovely (like all your dogs I'm sure!). However, despite perfect behaviour until about 13 months we then decided it was time for the chop due to him getting in 'the zone' with certain female (and male!) doggy friends. 

So, I've just taken him to the vets for the chop today (in fact, due to partner's strangeness, they are now in the fridge in a jar in alcohol!) and I just wondered how other v's have coped with this. 

When I got to the vets (at least 3 hours earlier than they said I'd need to pick him up!) I could hear him howling! Then when he came out he looked sooooo shocked (wouldn't you be?!) and upset and SMALL! I felt so sorry for him I nearly burst into tears! Then, despite being told he was ready to come home, he sat on the sofa for 6 hours shaking and shivering and crying and refusing to look at me. He looked like a bloodhound and was so unhappy and sorry for himself, looking at me like I was a traitor and he hated me, no licks no wags no response for ages and ages....

Needless to say, he has now had some chicken I cooked for him but I think he still hates me and his master is away on business so I'm the bad guy!

Any other experiences? Will he come back to normal? I love my guy and want him back!!

Justine with Iolo


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( We did it to the cat but our V (7 months) is intact and we plan to keep him intact until he's 2 years old. 

We may be isolated a lot in the near future, we may need to walk at night instead of prime time after supper... 8)
Yesterday we were asked to kindly leave Petsmart, apparently, Sam made another male dogs jealous, hahaha. 

My friend has a GSP which was sterilized at 13 months also. They complained the sack was hanging empty and hideous. Is this true? 
Other than that the dog was happy and bouncy - not a worry on his mind.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/02/testicles-or-no-testicles.html

He will be fine in a few days and won't miss them (much) 

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Was Iolo given any pain meds? Sounds like he had some real discomfort in his first six hours at home. Maybe you could call the Vet and ask about it?


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley acted pitiful the first 2 days. He got over it. Like mswhipple said, check about pain meds. Riley definitely did better having them the first couple of days.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

When Scout was neuetered, I had to pick him up early because he was being such a fool. We had a bit of the opposite experience from you. It seemed he didn't even realize he had had an operation at all. He was the same old dog.

Perhaps your dog is still feeling the ill effects of the anesthetic a little and is still tired from the ordeal (especially if he was using all his energy howlign like mad to get out of the place).

I'd give it a day or two, give him any kind of pain meds the vet gave for him (we were given an anti inflammatory and told to use it if we felt it was warrented).

He will be back to normal, its just a matter of time.


----------

